# Transparent Sidewall Tubeless Tires?



## Russlite (Apr 12, 2009)

While looking at the Specialized web site shopping for tires I noticed the 2BR Roubaix 30-32 tire is offered with an option for transparent sidewalls. Has anyone seen these? I'm having a hard time imagining a truly transparent sidewall. The pics on the site don't show them as transparent.


----------



## Brypro91 (Nov 10, 2011)

transparent sidewall just means there is no rubber covering the sidewall so you can see the tan colored casing, the sworks cotton clincher is another example of a "transparent sidewall" tire


----------



## Russlite (Apr 12, 2009)

Gotcha. That is what I assumed but wasn't certain. Thanks!


----------



## bj.bonnette (Jul 16, 2011)

Just got some for my cross bike. I will use them for gravel and such. Setup tubeless with a floor pump and look fantastic. They are kind of heavy but roll smooth. I was running some 25/28 roubaix on the bike and without tubes I bet this is damn near about the same weight.I rode them yesterday on my usual recovery route and I felt no difference.

They measured out to 34mm wide on my wheels which are 21mm wide inner.


Did I mention they look fantastic.


----------

